# Dental inplant recommendation in Javea please s



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Please can somebody local recommend a good and gentle dentist in Javea, who will offer sedation, for tooth implants. I know from past experience I will need fairly extensive dental work, and I do not relish the thought of going to the dentist.


----------

